# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > От Ники Плюс >  ДОБАВИМ КАЧА! Интерактив для выхода на свадьбу, др, выпускной, корпоратив и Новый год

## Николай Бугаков

*"ДОБАВИМ КАЧА!" ОТ СТУДИИ "НИКА ПЛЮС"*

* Уважаемые коллеги! Студия "Ника плюс" представляет вашему вниманию интерактивный блок для выхода, благодаря которому вы оригинально начнете праздник и сразу наладите контакт с публикой.*

*Блок создан в следующих версиях:*
*1. Для свадьбы. 
2. Для Дня рождения. 
3. Для выпускного. 
4. Для корпоратива.
5. Для Нового года* 

*Новогодняя версия включает в себя варианты для:*
*1. Ведущей.
2. Ведущего.
3. Деда Мороза и Снегурочки.
4. Деда Мороза.
5. Снегурочки.*

*Версии для свадьбы, Дня рождения, выпускного и корпоратива включают в себя варианты для:*
*1. Ведущей.
2. Ведущего.*

*Блок состоит из 4-х частей:*
*1. Заставка для выхода.
2. "Скажем – Да!"
3. "Раскачка".
4. "Полный кач!"*

*Блок не требует реквизита и особой подготовки, за исключением знания текста.

1-я часть представляет собой записанную голосовую заставку для выхода. Для разных версий и вариантов она отличается, в зависимости от того, чей это выход и какой праздник.

2-я часть представляет собой музыкальный интерактив, во время которого непосредственно происходит сам выход и дальнейшая работа с залом. В минусовке прописаны бэк-вокалы для ведущего и публики. Таким образом, номер подойдет и для поющих, и для не поющих ведущих, Дедов Морозов и Снегурочек. Если ваши вокальные данные оставляют желать лучшего - не переживайте! Бэк-вокал все сделает за вас, а вы можете просто продекламировать начальный припев. В дальнейшем все читается речитативом.  Прописанные бэки для публики помогут вовлечь ее в процесс взаимодействия, особенно, если гости не столь активны в начале вечера. Для этого использован известный психологический прием: когда человек несколько раз говорит вам "Да!", в дальнейшем ему сложно сказать вам "Нет!". Структура второй части выстроена так, что гости постоянно отвечают вам "Да!". Таким образом, сразу налаживается контакт между ведущим и аудиторией. 

3-я часть – это разговорный интерактив с залом, в начале которого можно представиться, поздравить с праздником, а также произнести любой текст на ваше усмотрение. После чего происходит дальнейшая активация зала с подготовкой к финальной части: гости репетируют фразы и движения, которые будут использованы в четвертой части.

4-я часть – это музыкальный финал блока под минусовку с бэками. Гости делают движения и скандируют фразы, которые были разучены в третьей части. В конце прописаны бэки поздравлений.

В разных версиях и вариантах текст и бэк-вокал отличаются, в зависимости от того, кто проводит, и от вида праздника. Текст можно адаптировать под себя. Главное - попадать в бэки. 

Блок основан на популярной песне Ofenbach vs. Nick Waterhouse – Katchi*



*Отрывок одной из демо-версий для ознакомления:
 https://cloud.mail.ru/public/KnKQ/veMdyPrC5*

*Отдельная благодарность студии "MWM" за помощь в записи номера:*
*https://vk.com/mwm_studio*

*В комплект любого варианта любой версии входят: 
минусовки с бэк-вокалом, демо, описание и текст для печати.*

*Стоимость любого варианта любой версии - 500 руб.*

*Также за консультацией можно обращаться ВК: 
https://vk.com/nikolay_bugakov*

----------

Гумочка (05.12.2017), Парина (20.12.2018), Татьяна Бронзенко (04.12.2017), ТАТЬЯНА55 (05.12.2017)

----------


## Татьяна Бронзенко

Коля, поздравляю!!!  :Ok: Я знала, что "Ника Плюс" обязательно для Нового года (и не только!) выпустит очередную новинку, которая станет изюминкой любого вечера! Я даже не сомневаюсь, что это очередной шедевр!!! :Victory:

----------

Николай Бугаков (04.12.2017)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

Таня, "Ника Плюс" не может без новогодних новинок! :Grin:  Этот блок рассчитан не только на Новый год, но и на День рождения, свадьбу, юбилей, выпускной и корпоратив. Я уверен, что он порадует многих коллег на разных праздниках! :Yahoo:

----------

Татьяна Бронзенко (04.12.2017)

----------


## yabloko-tv

БРАВО! Очень хороший блок! Для, действительно, очень яркого, драйвового начала праздника! Чтобы сразу расположить к себе гостей, настроить их на самый зажигательный и динамичный праздник! И что особенно ценно, в лучших традициях "Ники плюс" - очень качественное, студийное музыкальное оформление!

----------

Николай Бугаков (04.12.2017), Татьяна Бронзенко (04.12.2017)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

Алексей, большое спасибо за отзыв! Действительно, от идеи до ее воплощения, труда вложено не мало. Давненько я столько времени не просиживал в студии :Derisive:  Пусть этот блок будет ярким началом для праздников! Начинаем прокачку! :Yahoo:

----------

ТАТЬЯНА55 (05.12.2017)

----------


## Алешина Елена

Коля, ты как всегда - на высоте!!!
Очень нравятся твои блоки! И что самое интересно и классное... Они нравятся не только мне, но и всем гостям на празднике! А это, согласись, гораздо важнее!
Ребята, покупайте Колины наработки - не пожалеете!
Они всегда свежи, новы и актуальны! Поверьте, это не реклама... Это ДЕЙСТВИТЕЛЬНО так!
Новый блок - не исключение. Еще не пробовала в деле, но уже приобрела, прочитала и осталась ОЧЕНЬ довольна!

----------

Николай Бугаков (05.12.2017)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Коля, ты как всегда - на высоте!!!
> Очень нравятся твои блоки! И что самое интересно и классное... Они нравятся не только мне, но и всем гостям на празднике! А это, согласись, гораздо важнее!
> Ребята, покупайте Колины наработки - не пожалеете!
> Они всегда свежи, новы и актуальны! Поверьте, это не реклама... Это ДЕЙСТВИТЕЛЬНО так!


Лена, большое спасибо за отзыв и высокую оценку моего труда! :Vishenka 33: 



> Новый блок - не исключение. Еще не пробовала в деле, но уже приобрела, прочитала и осталась ОЧЕНЬ довольна!


Я уверен, что когда ты попробуешь его в деле, ты останешься ОЧЕНЬ-ПРИОЧЕНЬ довольна! :Grin:

----------


## Irisska

Ооочень интересный блок! Необычный выход ведущей и интерактив, который заставляет людей с первых минут включиться в действие - это то, что мне было нужно! Спасибо большое за Ваш труд!

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Ооочень интересный блок! Необычный выход ведущей и интерактив, который заставляет людей с первых минут включиться в действие - это то, что мне было нужно! Спасибо большое за Ваш труд!


Людмила, большое спасибо за отзыв! Мне приятно, что я угодил, и Вы получили то, что Вам было нужно! :Derisive:  Желаю по полной прокачивать залы! :Yahoo:

----------


## Мэри Эл

Для меня всегда было важно  как начать программу, материал "Добавим кача" очень меня выручил, особенно когда  есть повторки , где всегда ждут чего -то новенького и интересного) Всё доступно: подробное описание, демоверсии и минусовки , при чем на разные выходы. Коля ! Большое спасибо за прекрасный материал!!! :Ok:  :Yahoo:

----------

Николай Бугаков (06.12.2017), Славина (07.12.2017)

----------


## Людмила ZUM

Ника-Ника-Коля! Опять радуешь качественной, продуманной до мелочей работой! Беру и голова целый год может не болеть, если новая компания...Первый тост за меня придумал, как активизировать гостей-грамотно все подал. Представляю- фееричный выход ведущей и сразу пошел "Кач"!!!Хороший блок в помощь любому ведущему! И начинающему и "бывалому!"Спасибо!

----------

Николай Бугаков (06.12.2017)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Для меня всегда было важно как начать программу, материал "Добавим кача" очень меня выручил, особенно когда есть повторки , где всегда ждут чего -то новенького и интересного) Всё доступно: подробное описание, демоверсии и минусовки , при чем на разные выходы. Коля ! Большое спасибо за прекрасный материал!!!


Эльвира, большое спасибо за отзыв! Согласен, доступность, подробное описание, демо и минусовки с бэками - это бесспорные плюсы данного интерактива. Начинаем качать! :Yahoo:

----------


## Славина

> особенно когда есть повторки , где всегда ждут чего -то новенького и интересного)


Вот совершенно согласна. Для нас, ведущих в небольших городах, всегда проблема, что часто идёшь в одну и ту же компанию и каждый раз выламываешь моск, ну что ещё такого показать, чем удивить и главное удержать клиента, чтобы он потом не стал искать ведущего на стороне, а был предан тебе) Это всегда радует, когда говорят, нет, мы никого не хотим другого, только вас))) И все это происходит благодаря интересным и не затасканным идеям, мулечкам, фишечкам, которыми щедро делятся наши уважаемы форумчане! Коля один из них! Самый настоящий Дед Мороз и волшебник! Всегда помнит о послушных девочках и мальчиках и делает им подарочки) и всегда вовремя. Я сама сидела над новогодней программой и думала, думала, как всегда, как начать, как выйти, что сказать и что сделать, думаю, ну хоть бы какой Дед Мороз идейку подкинул  :Grin:  И тут на тебе, не только идейка, целый полноценный блок-выход! Яркий, современный, сразу привлечет к себе внимание. Умеет Коля держать руку на пульсе, использовать нужную тему в тему! Ну как вы так умеете?))) Я сколько не слушаю музыки, но задребезжит где-то там что-то там, что можно тут что-то придумать, на том и все. А вот человек умеет так все придумать, ещё и кучу вариантов тебе предложит, на все случаи, только ленивый не воспользуется))) А главное, как всегда, качество фишки и записи. Тут даже без лишних слов, если Колина фишка, значит в качестве звука можешь быть уверен - работал профессионал! Коль, спасибо тебе огромное за твои труды, за то что каждый раз умеешь удивить и обрадовать))) Так хочется чтобы и Деду Морозу много счастья привалило за его щедрость! Будь счастлив, друг дорогой! С Наступающим! Кто ещё думает, не думайте, скорее хватайте этот горячий пирожок и КАЧать залы!  :Victory:

----------

yabloko-tv (07.12.2017), Николай Бугаков (07.12.2017)

----------


## Kudesnik76

Николай, а недоволен. Категорически НЕ-ДО-ВО-ЛЕН.
Из-за вашего КАЧА мне теперь снова сидеть над сценарием и переделывать его начало.
Потому, что если владеешь такой раскачкой в самом начале, то ты просто обязан это показать.
Начало торжественно громкое, с легкой феерией, и главное с музыкой от которой появляется улыбка.
Если в трех словах: Очень крутое начало.
Спасибо, дружище и с Наступающим Новым Годом.

----------

Николай Бугаков (07.12.2017)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Ника-Ника-Коля! Опять радуешь качественной, продуманной до мелочей работой! Беру и голова целый год может не болеть, если новая компания...Первый тост за меня придумал, как активизировать гостей-грамотно все подал.


Люда, спасибо за отзыв! Не просто первый тост, а целый блок! :Derisive:  



> Представляю- фееричный выход ведущей и сразу пошел "Кач"!!!Хороший блок в помощь любому ведущему! И начинающему и "бывалому!"Спасибо!


Желаю не только фееричных выходов, но и не менее фееричных праздников! :Tatice 04:

----------


## Северяночка

Коля, ну а я с рассказом о вчерашнем юбилее.
Не повезло вчера с погодой. Мело сильно, такси вызвать было невозможно. Вся была на нервах, что опоздаю. Прилетела за 15 минут до начала, а там только юбиляр с супругой. Я, конечно, вся в извинениях, что задержалась, а они говорят, мол, расслабься , Юля, все либо стоят в пробке, либо не могут вызвать такси. Я сперва то расслабилась, 
а потом поняла, что это не очень хорошо)) Люди приезжали с перерывом в 7-10 минут, все были с работы, с мороза, голодные. И наши гостеприимные хозяева сразу всех  провожали за стол, наливали рюмочку,  накладывали закусить. 
Я понимала, что после этого им захочется  на диванчик, а не "прокачиваться". Я, конечно, общалась с гостями, но о начале праздника речи ещё не шло, т.к ждали всех. 
И вот спустя пол часа от планируемого начала, гости в сборе, часть из них уже сыта и разморена некоторой дозой алкоголя.  Честно скажу, была мысль отказаться от "пракачки", ну видно прям было, не в состоянии они. Тогда я приняла стратегическое решение)) Обратилась к гостям с предложением сделать выбор либо я включаю колыбельную и мы пару часиков вздремнём или мы "добавим кача и зажжём"  
В результате это степенные, почтенные дамы и господа ( уже наевшиеся!!!) так зажгли! Это было феерично! Прям реально какой то выплеск энергии в зал! Коля, я думаю, ты всё таки по-настоящему заряжаешь свои программы :Yahoo: 
Весь вечер любой выход из-за стола сопровождался фразой "ну что, качнём?"  
И да, меня оставили ещё на час))) Думаю, без магии от проКАЧки здесь не обошлось!
Спасибо, Коль :Tender:

----------

Николай Бугаков (09.12.2017), Славина (09.12.2017)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Для нас, ведущих в небольших городах, всегда проблема, что часто идёшь в одну и ту же компанию и каждый раз выламываешь моск, ну что ещё такого показать, чем удивить и главное удержать клиента, чтобы он потом не стал искать ведущего на стороне, а был предан тебе) Это всегда радует, когда говорят, нет, мы никого не хотим другого, только вас))) И все это происходит благодаря интересным и не затасканным идеям, мулечкам, фишечкам, которыми щедро делятся наши уважаемы форумчане! Коля один из них! Самый настоящий Дед Мороз и волшебник! Всегда помнит о послушных девочках и мальчиках и делает им подарочки) и всегда вовремя.


Ира, большое спасибо за отзыв! Для хороших мальчиков и девочек у Деда Мороза всегда есть новогодние подарки! :Santa2:  Забойный выход нужен не только ведущим в небольших городах, но и в больших городах и весях! :Grin: 



> Я сама сидела над новогодней программой и думала, думала, как всегда, как начать, как выйти, что сказать и что сделать, думаю, ну хоть бы какой Дед Мороз идейку подкинул  И тут на тебе, не только идейка, целый полноценный блок-выход! Яркий, современный, сразу привлечет к себе внимание. Умеет Коля держать руку на пульсе, использовать нужную тему в тему! Ну как вы так умеете?))) Я сколько не слушаю музыки, но задребезжит где-то там что-то там, что можно тут что-то придумать, на том и все. А вот человек умеет так все придумать, ещё и кучу вариантов тебе предложит, на все случаи, только ленивый не воспользуется))) А главное, как всегда, качество фишки и записи. Тут даже без лишних слов, если Колина фишка, значит в качестве звука можешь быть уверен - работал профессионал! Коль, спасибо тебе огромное за твои труды, за то что каждый раз умеешь удивить и обрадовать))) Так хочется чтобы и Деду Морозу много счастья привалило за его щедрость! Будь счастлив, друг дорогой! С Наступающим! Кто ещё думает, не думайте, скорее хватайте этот горячий пирожок и КАЧать залы!


Спасибо за высокую оценку моего труда! После таких замечательных отзывов хочется продолжать удивлять и  радовать новинками! :Vishenka 17:  Будь и ты счастлива! С наступающим Новым годом! :Rulezzz 06:

----------


## ser72gy

Николай, отстрелялся на свадьбе в минувшую пятницу. Хочу сказать большущее спасибо за "Добавим кача!" Текст запоминается идеально. Музыкальная подложка (вступление к тексту) также прописана качественно. Даже если сильно захочешь, не сможешь "промазать" мимо нот :Yes4: . Гости довольны. Попросил своего DJ оценить этот музыкальный элемент со стороны (как смотрится, как слышится). Резюмировал:"Ох.енно" :Smile3:  Беру в дальнейшую работу :Ok:

----------

Николай Бугаков (12.12.2017)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Николай, а недоволен. Категорически НЕ-ДО-ВО-ЛЕН.
> Из-за вашего КАЧА мне теперь снова сидеть над сценарием и переделывать его начало.
> Потому, что если владеешь такой раскачкой в самом начале, то ты просто обязан это показать.


Алексей! А я категорически НЕ-ДО-ВО-ЛЕН тем, что у вас не было такого начала! Но теперь я категорически доволен, что оно у вас есть! :Grin: 



> Начало торжественно громкое, с легкой феерией, и главное с музыкой от которой появляется улыбка.
> Если в трех словах: Очень крутое начало.
> Спасибо, дружище и с Наступающим Новым Годом.


Благодарю за три крутых слова: ОЧЕНЬ КРУТОЕ НАЧАЛО! Желаю вам не только крутого начала, но и не менее крутого продолжения! :Derisive:  С наступающим Новым годом! :Ded Snegurochka2:

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Коля, ну а я с рассказом о вчерашнем юбилее.
> Не повезло вчера с погодой. Мело сильно, такси вызвать было невозможно. Вся была на нервах, что опоздаю. Прилетела за 15 минут до начала, а там только юбиляр с супругой. Я, конечно, вся в извинениях, что задержалась, а они говорят, мол, расслабься , Юля, все либо стоят в пробке, либо не могут вызвать такси. Я сперва то расслабилась, 
> а потом поняла, что это не очень хорошо)) Люди приезжали с перерывом в 7-10 минут, все были с работы, с мороза, голодные. И наши гостеприимные хозяева сразу всех провожали за стол, наливали рюмочку, накладывали закусить. 
> Я понимала, что после этого им захочется на диванчик, а не "прокачиваться". Я, конечно, общалась с гостями, но о начале праздника речи ещё не шло, т.к ждали всех. 
> И вот спустя пол часа от планируемого начала, гости в сборе, часть из них уже сыта и разморена некоторой дозой алкоголя. Честно скажу, была мысль отказаться от "пракачки", ну видно прям было, не в состоянии они. Тогда я приняла стратегическое решение)) Обратилась к гостям с предложением сделать выбор либо я включаю колыбельную и мы пару часиков вздремнём или мы "добавим кача и зажжём" 
> В результате это степенные, почтенные дамы и господа ( уже наевшиеся!!!) так зажгли! Это было феерично! Прям реально какой то выплеск энергии в зал!


Юля, большое спасибо за отзыв! Да уж, я прекрасно понимаю, что такое задержка начала юбилея... Как же без прокачки? Было принято очень верное стратегическое решение! :Ok: 



> Коля, я думаю, ты всё таки по-настоящему заряжаешь свои программы
> Весь вечер любой выход из-за стола сопровождался фразой "ну что, качнём?" 
> И да, меня оставили ещё на час))) Думаю, без магии от проКАЧки здесь не обошлось!
> Спасибо, Коль


Конечно, все мои программы заряжены светлой праздничной магией :Derisive:  Особенно Симорон:
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5272247
Раз, два, три, четыре, пять, начинаем заряжать и качать! :Yahoo:  С наступающим Новым годом! :Rulezzz 05:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

Ну, что, коллеги, скоро новогодники!!!! Прокачаем?! ДОБАВИМ  КАЧА?!  Тоже хочу написать пару добрых слов! Эта заводная штучка украсит любой праздник в вашем исполнении!!! Музыкальная составляющая , как всегда, на очень высоком уровне! Текст в современной подаче, это вам не " баян"! Покупайте, используйте, наслаждайтесь, зажигайте!!!!! По другому быть не может! ПРОВЕРЕНО!!!!!!!!! :Yahoo:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------

Николай Бугаков (16.12.2017)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Николай, отстрелялся на свадьбе в минувшую пятницу. Хочу сказать большущее спасибо за "Добавим кача!" Текст запоминается идеально. Музыкальная подложка (вступление к тексту) также прописана качественно. Даже если сильно захочешь, не сможешь "промазать" мимо нот. Гости довольны.


Сергей, большущее спасибо за отзыв! Так и было задумано: легкий для запоминания текст в сочетании с музыкой, под которую не промажешь, даже если сильно захочешь :Yes4: 



> Попросил своего DJ оценить этот музыкальный элемент со стороны (как смотрится, как слышится). Резюмировал:"Ох.енно" Беру в дальнейшую работу


Отдельное спасибо вашему диджею за оценку моего труда в столь превосходной степени! :Grin:

----------


## Татьяна Бронзенко

Коля! Спасибо огромное! Это очень и очень качественная работа настоящего профессионала! Автором проделан титанический труд! Просто не представляю, сколько времени ты провел в студии! Браво!
Очень люблю такие мини-фишки! Они, безусловно, станут украшением любого праздника! 
Вот те, кто еще сомневается, покупать или нет, - не сомневайтесь! Такого нигде НЕТ!
На мой взгляд, у каждого ведущего должны быть такие фишки!

----------

Николай Бугаков (18.12.2017)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Ну, что, коллеги, скоро новогодники!!!! Прокачаем?! ДОБАВИМ КАЧА?! Тоже хочу написать пару добрых слов! Эта заводная штучка украсит любой праздник в вашем исполнении!!!


Маша, большое спасибо за добрые слова! :Smile3:  



> Музыкальная составляющая , как всегда, на очень высоком уровне! Текст в современной подаче, это вам не " баян"! Покупайте, используйте, наслаждайтесь, зажигайте!!!!! По другому быть не может! ПРОВЕРЕНО!!!!!!!!!


Согласен, это не "баян", а современный интерактив! :Yes4:  Прокачаем! :Yahoo:  С наступающим Новым годом! :Ded Snegurochka2:

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Супер-супер-супер!!!! Это именно то, что чего мне не хватало, так как клиенты многие- повторные!!!! И надо их и дальше удивлять!)))  :Taunt:

----------

Николай Бугаков (19.12.2017)

----------


## Марина Дудник

Коленька,  милый, ты как всегда сделал чудо! Чудесная прокачка зала работает!!! Я уверена, начатые с прокачки корпоративы будут самыми кайфовыми!!!!

----------

Николай Бугаков (20.12.2017)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Коля! Спасибо огромное! Это очень и очень качественная работа настоящего профессионала! Автором проделан титанический труд! Просто не представляю, сколько времени ты провел в студии! Браво!


Таня, большое спасибо за отзыв! Взаимно приятно его услышать от профессионала и автора конкурсных программ! :Yes4:  Да уж, пришлось попотеть... Зато результат того стоит! :Ok: 



> Очень люблю такие мини-фишки! Они, безусловно, станут украшением любого праздника! 
> Вот те, кто еще сомневается, покупать или нет, - не сомневайтесь! Такого нигде НЕТ!
> На мой взгляд, у каждого ведущего должны быть такие фишки!


Добавим не только кача, но и эксклюзива! :Grin:

----------


## Dimona

Привет, Коля! Вчера обкатала на дне энергетике корпоративное направление, в субботу буду садебное.
1.  Зачетно после первого тоста пошло, народ был очень веселый и на все согласный, поэтомуне стала тянуть с проведение занного блока. 
2. Блок - потому что все прописано и расчитано как раз от одной рюмочки до следующей, ничего добавлять и убавлять не надо.
3. Слова еще не выучила полностью, поэтому воспользовалась демо версией и держа близко микрофон ко рту делала вид что это я такая умная.
4. Качка зала за столом всегда идет хорошо, но ее трудно вписать в какую то фишку с полным обоснованием, у "Ники плюс" получилось молодцы.
 Итого: я до нового года успею использовать 3 разных варианта из этой фишки (корпоратив, свадьба и новый год), город маленький, копмании повторояющиеся, новое нужно каждые 3-4 месяца, одними своими мозгами просто не успеваешь и банально иссякаешь, а когда есть такие МЕГАМОЗГИ которые придумывают что-то новое и это ложится в мою программу и подходят мне по стилю, моя работа остается долгое время любимой и неповторимой...

СПАСИБО!!!!

----------

Николай Бугаков (21.12.2017)

----------


## Сергей Алексеевич

Добрый день! Интересует ваша новинка ДОБАВИМ КАЧА! Хочу провести на новый год, а если понравится, то и другие варианты. После нового года уже есть свадьба, юбилей и забронирован выпускной. Судя по демо, легкий текст и современная музыка. Если честно, я не супер-пупер певец, но с чувством ритма все в порядке и текст речитативом прочитать смогу. Я так понимаю, беки записаны специально для таких как я "певунов"?) Я правильно понимаю, если приобрести комплект из пяти вариантов, то будет скидка?

----------

Николай Бугаков (23.12.2017)

----------


## &Strekoza&

Таких жадин и перестраховщиц, как я, ещё поискать! Живем мы в глубинке, можно сказать - звезд с неба не хватаем, поэтому закупать все подряд - увы не по карману! Сто раз присмотришься - семь раз приценишься! Иной раз купишь - откроешь...и думаешь - а НА ФИГА мне это было нужно? Ну честно говорю - от всей души! Да и сама я такое вполне могу смастрячить!..и потом дикая злая жаба душит пол ночи! Когда работаешь в сфере давно - умеешь сразу отделять зерна от плевел. Собираешь по крупинке изюминки..трясешься над ними. Я и раньше приобретала материал Николая - очень хороший!  Но ЭТО..что то..НЕВООБРАЗИМОЕ! ЭТО ПРОСТО ШЕДЕВР режиссерский, сценарный и музыкальный! Сто процентная плотность полезности на квадратный сантиметр материала!!!! :Tender: По моему, ролик оригинала существенно проигрывает в сравнение с вокалом материала Николая - сочнее забористее и приятнее!..Опробовала на первых новогодних банкетах - шквалище эмоций у гостей. ДА!ДА!ДА!..до сих пор скачу и напеваю...Добавим кача..... :Yahoo: ....Я в коментах читала, что Дедушка Мороз дарит такие подарки хорошим девочкам :Blush2: ...согласна целый год быть паинькой..чтоб в следующем году мне подарили таких подарочков.... :Meeting: ..и побольше! :Vah:

----------

nezabudka-8s (23.12.2017), Николай Бугаков (22.12.2017)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Добрый день! Интересует ваша новинка ДОБАВИМ КАЧА! Хочу провести на новый год, а если понравится, то и другие варианты. После нового года уже есть свадьба, юбилей и забронирован выпускной.


Здравствуйте, Сергей! Замечательно, что у вас есть заказы. "Добавим кача!" можно провести на всех перечисленных праздниках :Yes4: 



> Судя по демо, легкий текст и современная музыка. Если честно, я не супер-пупер певец, но с чувством ритма все в порядке и текст речитативом прочитать смогу. Я так понимаю, беки записаны специально для таких как я "певунов"?) Я правильно понимаю, если приобрести комплект из пяти вариантов, то будет скидка?


Если вы внимательно читали описание, то там написано, что не поющим ведущим не стоит волноваться. Основной текст читается речитативом, а бэк вокал поможет не только вам, но и публике. Так что, не волнуйтесь и смело раскачивайте залы! :Victory:  Все верно, до Нового года на комплекты предусмотрена новогодняя скидка :Yes4:

----------


## Aniani

проводила и на свадьбе и на юбилее, теперь корпорат! всегда заходит на УРАА!!! ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО! ЖДУ НОВЫХ НОМЕРОВ! СКОРО вся программа бдет под вашим брендом! половина блоков - ваши!
могу почти подо всем написать благодарность,но убегаю. а вот  уделю время дефиле!  как же гостям нравится, как им приятно! а мне - то как хорошо :Yahoo:

----------

Николай Бугаков (23.12.2017)

----------


## любаша 76

Добавим кача - улетная фишка!!! Просто супер! 
Коля, как всегда, ты бежишь в ногу со временем!!! Раскачать в начале праздника всегда сложновато, а тут такая идея отличная!!! Спасибо тебе огромное за творчество. Учу текст. 
И еще уже ознакомилась с дефиле для ДМ. Вообще для самых ленивых. Ничего не надо придумывать, за вас все написано и озвучено, только нажмите кнопку.  Буду держать всегда под рукой. 
Николай, спасибо тебе и твоей группе за творчество. Как всегда -  своевременная помощь и  запись высокого качества!!!  :Ok:

----------

Николай Бугаков (23.12.2017)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Супер-супер-супер!!!! Это именно то, что чего мне не хватало, так как клиенты многие- повторные!!!! И надо их и дальше удивлять!)))


Татьяна, мне приятно, что этот интерактив вызывает такие эмоции в виде "Супер три раза"! :Grin:  Желаю удивлять клиентов не только в новогодние праздники, но и круглогодично! С наступающим! :Ded Snegurochka2:

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

Ну в общим Коль не бей меня тапком :Vah:  Я знаешь,замандражировала  на Корпорате ииии диджей врубил вашу Демо версию... :Aga:  Вышли наши ДМ и Снег. это Выбраные от коллектива ,товарисчи иии в бороде то не видно поёт он или нет :Grin:   Когда дошло дело до акитивашки .я диджею показываю ...ты по кругу повтори несколько раз ..Люди прямо всё как записано делали и в хоровод встали и водили и ручками и ножками..одним словом ОТЛИЧНАЯ альтернатива для таких как я непоющих ведущих  :Blush2:

----------

Николай Бугаков (25.12.2017)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Коленька, милый, ты как всегда сделал чудо! Чудесная прокачка зала работает!!!


Марина, спасибо за чудесный отзыв! На самом деле, здесь нет никаких особых чудес, просто все собрано воедино: современная веселая песня, легко запоминающийся текст и бэк вокал, который будет незаменимым подспорьем :Smile3: 



> Я уверена, начатые с прокачки корпоративы будут самыми кайфовыми!!!!


Я тоже в этом уверен, потому что мы уже проводим. Люди очень живо реагируют на такое яркое начало! :Yahoo:  Желаю мощно прокачивать залы и получать удовольствие от работы с самого начала! :Ok:  С наступающим Новым годом! :Ded Snegurochka2:

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Привет, Коля! Вчера обкатала на дне энергетике корпоративное направление, в субботу буду садебное.
> 1. Зачетно после первого тоста пошло, народ был очень веселый и на все согласный, поэтомуне стала тянуть с проведение занного блока. 
> 2. Блок - потому что все прописано и расчитано как раз от одной рюмочки до следующей, ничего добавлять и убавлять не надо.


Лиля, большое спасибо за отзыв! Мы уже тоже во всю обкатываем. Блок реально качает и заводит! :Yahoo: 



> 3. Слова еще не выучила полностью, поэтому воспользовалась демо версией и держа близко микрофон ко рту делала вид что это я такая умная.


Есть у меня еще одна такая же знакомая умная ведущая, но она больше не работает под демо версию, а проводит сама. Положительных ощущений во время самостоятельного проведения намного больше :Yes4: 



> 4. Качка зала за столом всегда идет хорошо, но ее трудно вписать в какую то фишку с полным обоснованием, у "Ники плюс" получилось молодцы.
> Итого: я до нового года успею использовать 3 разных варианта из этой фишки (корпоратив, свадьба и новый год), город маленький, копмании повторояющиеся, новое нужно каждые 3-4 месяца, одними своими мозгами просто не успеваешь и банально иссякаешь, а когда есть такие МЕГАМОЗГИ которые придумывают что-то новое и это ложится в мою программу и подходят мне по стилю, моя работа остается долгое время любимой и неповторимой...
> СПАСИБО!!!!


Пусть, благодаря этой раскачке, в Новом году работа всегда будет любимой и неповторимой! С наступающим! :Rulezzz 05:

----------


## Славина

Коль, ну что, я с отчётом!  :Grin:  Сегодня работали для компании, которая уже начала отмечать до нашего пришествия  :Taunt:  Хоспади, как божественно прозвучало  :Taunt:  а это было действительно так! Поначалу я думала, что идём на одно время все, а накануне узнаю, что народ уже будет сидеть два часа , а мы значит должны были прийти на два часа позже. Я снова в панику, что, как, как начать, как вступить, что сказать, как приветствовать??? Думали придём и они сразу захотят танцевать. Пришли, а они все сидят. Хорошо, что твой блок был у меня отрепетирован и готов внедрится в программу и он зашёл как нельзя кстати!!! И вовремя, и в нужный момент, и в нужный час. То что надо! Гости были уже подогретые, танцевать ещё не хотели, а развлекаться уже хотели и тут такая Я!  :Grin:  Я сразу конечно считала, что я слишком скромная, чтобы так себя представлять, как заявлено в нарезочке, а потом подумала, а почему бы и нет?  :Grin:  Все удалось и прошло суперски  :Ok:   Весь вечер, как и говорилось в  описании - никто не сказал мне "НЕТ"! Участвовали с удовольствием во всем без отказа! Спасибо тебе огромное!!!
Дефиле ещё держу в запас на Нг ночь, сегодня без лишних разговоров мне выделили готовых кадров, без дефиле))))))))) Все, что мне было надо - предоставлено было на блюдечке  :Grin:  потому что как сказать мне "нет" если сразу мне все сказали "да". Очень довольна)))

----------

Николай Бугаков (30.12.2017)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Таких жадин и перестраховщиц, как я, ещё поискать! Живем мы в глубинке, можно сказать - звезд с неба не хватаем, поэтому закупать все подряд - увы не по карману! Сто раз присмотришься - семь раз приценишься! Иной раз купишь - откроешь...и думаешь - а НА ФИГА мне это было нужно? Ну честно говорю - от всей души! Да и сама я такое вполне могу смастрячить!..и потом дикая злая жаба душит пол ночи! Когда работаешь в сфере давно - умеешь сразу отделять зерна от плевел. Собираешь по крупинке изюминки..трясешься над ними.


Юля, большое спасибо за отзыв! Такой жадиной и нужно быть. Каждый ведущий, который по крупицам собирает себе программу, так и должен делать :Yes4: 



> Я и раньше приобретала материал Николая - очень хороший! Но ЭТО..что то..НЕВООБРАЗИМОЕ! ЭТО ПРОСТО ШЕДЕВР режиссерский, сценарный и музыкальный! Сто процентная плотность полезности на квадратный сантиметр материала!!!!По моему, ролик оригинала существенно проигрывает в сравнение с вокалом материала Николая - сочнее забористее и приятнее!..Опробовала на первых новогодних банкетах - шквалище эмоций у гостей. ДА!ДА!ДА!..до сих пор скачу и напеваю...Добавим кача.........Я в коментах читала, что Дедушка Мороз дарит такие подарки хорошим девочкам...согласна целый год быть паинькой..чтоб в следующем году мне подарили таких подарочков......и побольше!


Приятно услышать такую оценку моего труда от автора замечательных конкурсных программ! :Yahoo:  Прекрасный повод быть паинькой весь год! :Grin:  Желаю в Новом году вдохновения и много-много благодарных клиентов! :Vishenka 32:

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> проводила и на свадьбе и на юбилее, теперь корпорат! всегда заходит на УРАА!!! ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО! ЖДУ НОВЫХ НОМЕРОВ! СКОРО вся программа бдет под вашим брендом! половина блоков - ваши!


Аня, большое спасибо за отзыв! Радует, что этот интерактив качает и на свадьбах, и на юбилеях, и на корпоративах! :Ok:  А еще очень приятно, что половина блоков в программе от "Ники плюс"! :Yahoo: 



> могу почти подо всем написать благодарность,но убегаю. а вот уделю время дефиле! как же гостям нравится, как им приятно! а мне - то как хорошо


"Добавим кача!" вместе с "Дефиле Дедов Морозов" и "Футбольным дефиле" действительно проходили отлично! Надеюсь, что так будет и в дальнейшем! :Party:

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Добавим кача - улетная фишка!!! Просто супер! 
> Коля, как всегда, ты бежишь в ногу со временем!!! Раскачать в начале праздника всегда сложновато, а тут такая идея отличная!!! Спасибо тебе огромное за творчество. Учу текст.


Люба, большое спасибо за отзыв! Мы уже проводим. И после каждого проведения мне становится радостно, что теперь есть такое забойное начало праздника! :Yahoo: 



> И еще уже ознакомилась с дефиле для ДМ. Вообще для самых ленивых. Ничего не надо придумывать, за вас все написано и озвучено, только нажмите кнопку. Буду держать всегда под рукой.


Дефиле Дедов Морозов уже тоже себя отлично зарекомендовало! Особенно классно его проводить вместе с Пожеланиями Деда Мороза и Футбольным кастингом Снегурочек! :Ok:  Это не считая того, что Футбольное дефиле всегда проходит на ура на любых праздниках! :Yes4: 



> Николай, спасибо тебе и твоей группе за творчество. Как всегда - своевременная помощь и запись высокого качества!!!


Всегда приятно, если коллеги довольны творчеством студии "Ника плюс"! :Smile3:  Еще раз спасибо на добром слове! :Thank You2:

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Ну в общим Коль не бей меня тапком Я знаешь,замандражировала на Корпорате ииии диджей врубил вашу Демо версию... Вышли наши ДМ и Снег. это Выбраные от коллектива ,товарисчи иии в бороде то не видно поёт он или нет Когда дошло дело до акитивашки .я диджею показываю ...ты по кругу повтори несколько раз ..Люди прямо всё как записано делали и в хоровод встали и водили и ручками и ножками..одним словом ОТЛИЧНАЯ альтернатива для таких как я непоющих ведущих


Таня, благодарю за отзыв от не поющей ведущей! Я уже говорил, что специально для того, чтобы помочь не поющим гражданам и гражданкам, прописан бэк вокал :Grin:  Использовать демо версию - это тоже вариант, но я надеюсь, что ты все-таки решишься провести этот интерактив вживую и получишь от этого еще большее удовольствие! Мы уже проводили разные версии на разных праздниках. Всегда проходит отлично и забойно! Поэтому, исходя из личного опыта, могу сказать, что можно смело качать! :Yahoo:

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Коль, ну что, я с отчётом!  Сегодня работали для компании, которая уже начала отмечать до нашего пришествия  Хоспади, как божественно прозвучало  а это было действительно так! Поначалу я думала, что идём на одно время все, а накануне узнаю, что народ уже будет сидеть два часа , а мы значит должны были прийти на два часа позже. Я снова в панику, что, как, как начать, как вступить, что сказать, как приветствовать??? Думали придём и они сразу захотят танцевать. Пришли, а они все сидят. Хорошо, что твой блок был у меня отрепетирован и готов внедрится в программу и он зашёл как нельзя кстати!!! И вовремя, и в нужный момент, и в нужный час. То что надо! Гости были уже подогретые, танцевать ещё не хотели, а развлекаться уже хотели и тут такая Я!


Ира, спасибище за такой интересный отчет! В отзывах Юля уже писала, что была в подобной ситуации и этот интерактив отлично зашел даже в этом случае. Твои слова служат еще одним подтверждением того, что раскачка возможна в любых ситауциях! :Derisive: 



> Я сразу конечно считала, что я слишком скромная, чтобы так себя представлять, как заявлено в нарезочке, а потом подумала, а почему бы и нет?


Что значит нет? Конечно - да! Ты же лучшая ведущая во всем городе и его окресностях, как и было сказано в представлении! :Derisive: 



> Все удалось и прошло суперски Весь вечер, как и говорилось в описании - никто не сказал мне "НЕТ"! Участвовали с удовольствием во всем без отказа! Спасибо тебе огромное!!!
> Дефиле ещё держу в запас на Нг ночь, сегодня без лишних разговоров мне выделили готовых кадров, без дефиле))))))))) Все, что мне было надо - предоставлено было на блюдечке  потому что как сказать мне "нет" если сразу мне все сказали "да". Очень довольна)))


Я уверен, что такой очаровательной ведущей очень трудно сказать "нет", а после проведения "Добавим кача!" сказать тебе "нет" просто невозможно! Пусть будет так всегда, и все говорят тебе только "да"! :Victory:

----------

Славина (28.01.2018)

----------


## Ирина06121979

Всем доброго времени суток! Провела этот замечательный блок на юбилее,  воспринят был гостями очень хорошо! Понравилось то, что блок простой в плане подготовки к нему, разбит на несколько частей, которые можно провести в любое подходящее время. Спасибо авторам!

----------

Николай Бугаков (05.02.2018)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

Ирина, большое спасибо за отзыв! Радует, что коллеги оценили то, что этот блок максимально адаптирован для проведения. Желаю Вам и дальше раскачивать залы на радость себе и гостям! :Yahoo:

----------


## Илона Чечулина

Николай!....Низкий поклон Тебе и всей студии!каждому, кто принимал и принимает участие в разработках Уникальных, Неповторимых, Ярких и ещё можно кучу всего писать и писать, но!....Эти работы очень "Легкоусвояимые")))для новичков и спасение для всех при нашей мозговой работе))))С первых нот "Добавим Кача!"уже понимаешь, что Хочется работать, хочется чудить и наслаждаться отдачей!!!!!Умничка,Коль! и Все, все,все!Эта РАБОТА стоит  того, чтобы Купить ЕЁ!!!!А еще, лично, для тебя..МИРА,УДАЧИ И ЛЮБВИ!!!!!!

----------

Николай Бугаков (12.02.2018)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

Илона, большое спасибо за отзыв и такие превосходные эпитеты в адрес студии "Ника плюс"! :Thank You2:  Интерактив "Добавим кача!" уже не один раз качал залы и задавал правильный тон в начале праздников. Этот блок прочно занял свое место в программе. Я уверен, что он уже занял или займет такое же место в твоей программе и в программах коллег. :Ok:  Взаимно желаю всего самого наилучшего! :Victory:

----------


## звезда(штрудель)

Николай,здравствуйте!И опять я к вам за вашими замечательными изюминками,которыми я с великим удовольствием пользуюсь. А именно:"Добавим КАЧА" Не изменились реквизиты банка :639002779018129421 ? Мне для корпоратива.(буду постепенно их покупать) Стоимость 700 руб. ?   tatyana-agulova@mail.ru

----------

Николай Бугаков (27.02.2018)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

Здравствуйте, Татьяна! Реквизиты изменились. Выслал в личку. Обратите внимание, что сейчас действует 20% праздничная скидка :Aga:

----------


## звезда(штрудель)

Провела корпоратив! Как и обещала-отчитываюсь.Организация,в которой  проводила праздник,мне знакома-не первый раз работаю.Сценарий рождался в муках.Был отточен каждый момент,каждая фраза,музыкальное сопровождение,командные конкурсы(гости очень активные) и....хотелось ещё какой-то изюминки.И я её нашла!!!И это не изюминка,а ИЗЮМ! Гости на праздник пришли прямо с работы,уставшие.....И ваш блок для выхода ведущей,Николай-выстрел в десятку!!!!!Пела сама,легко,без напряжения.Реакция гостей была интересная....сначала недоумение,затем улыбка(первое  "ДА" -нерешительно),но потомммм- СМЕХ,БЛЕСК В ГЛАЗАХ,БОЛЬШАЯ ЗАИНТЕРЕСОВАННОСТЬ ДРУЖНОЕ"ДА".Получился прекрасный совместный АКТИВНЫЙ  диалог с гостями...И так ,с улыбкой ,смехом,хорошим настроем,позитивом мы и пошли дальше...А это -великого стоит!!!В середине вечера я получила подарок от молодого человека-розу, со  словами:"Мадам,вы сегодня в ударе!"....Николай! Спасибо за  ваше творение!!! Для выпускного всё скачалось,спасибо!

----------

Николай Бугаков (09.03.2018)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Провела корпоратив! Как и обещала-отчитываюсь.Организация,в которой проводила праздник,мне знакома-не первый раз работаю.Сценарий рождался в муках.Был отточен каждый момент,каждая фраза,музыкальное сопровождение,командные конкурсы(гости очень активные) и....хотелось ещё какой-то изюминки.И я её нашла!!!И это не изюминка,а ИЗЮМ!


Татьяна, большое спасибо за такой прекрасный отзыв! В минувшую субботу мы уже в который раз проводили "Добавим кача"! Как всегда, все прошло отлично! :Ok: 



> Гости на праздник пришли прямо с работы,уставшие.....И ваш блок для выхода ведущей,Николай-выстрел в десятку!!!!!Пела сама,легко,без напряжения.Реакция гостей была интересная....сначала недоумение,затем улыбка(первое "ДА" -нерешительно),но потомммм- СМЕХ,БЛЕСК В ГЛАЗАХ,БОЛЬШАЯ ЗАИНТЕРЕСОВАННОСТЬ ДРУЖНОЕ"ДА".Получился прекрасный совместный АКТИВНЫЙ диалог с гостями...И так ,с улыбкой ,смехом,хорошим настроем,позитивом мы и пошли дальше...А это -великого стоит!!!


Вы правы, реакция гостей идет по нарастающей. Еще многое зависит от виновников торжества. Например, юбиляр с крайнего мероприятия настолько заинтересованно слушал и живо реагировал, что гости с двойным рвением включились в раскачку. В конце интерактива это уже был настолько раскачанный коллектив, что последующая конкурсная программа проводилась в режиме "турбо" :Grin: 



> В середине вечера я получила подарок от молодого человека-розу, со словами:"Мадам,вы сегодня в ударе!"....Николай! Спасибо за ваше творение!!! Для выпускного всё скачалось,спасибо!


Желаю Вам всегда быть в ударе и получать от публики знаки внимания в виде цветов, а лучше - в виде денежных знаков! :Derisive:  Я уверен, что и на выпускном этот блок пройдет просто бомбически! :Yahoo:

----------


## Пахомова Наталья

Коля, добрый день! Добавьте и мне "кача" для свадьбы. Пожалуйста, реквизиты  уточните для перевода.

----------

Николай Бугаков (29.03.2018)

----------


## Пахомова Наталья

Коля, все отправила.

----------

Николай Бугаков (29.03.2018)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Коля, добрый день! Добавьте и мне "кача" для свадьбы. Пожалуйста, реквизиты уточните для перевода.





> Коля, все отправила.


Наталья, ссылка в личке. Желаю с самого начала раскачивать так, чтобы драйв и позитив сохранялись до конца праздника! :Yahoo:

----------


## Пахомова Наталья

Коля, с таким материалом все должно получиться. Буду качать и сама качаться)))

----------

Николай Бугаков (03.04.2018)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

Наташа, я не сомневаюсь, что все получится! :Ok:  В минувшее воскресенье слету раскачали компанию врачей скорой помощи. Видимо, кроме личностных качеств, профессия тоже дает о себе знать. Реагировали оперативно и дружно! :Yes4:  Продолжаем качать и качаться! :Yahoo:

----------


## Успешная

Николай, добрый вечер. Жду реквизиты для приобретения свадебного и юбилейного "кача".

----------

Николай Бугаков (04.05.2018)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

Здравствуйте, Валентина! Реквизиты для оплаты выслал в личку.

----------


## Успешная

Николай, спасибо огромное за прекрасный материал. "Добавим кача" действительно качает зал. Вчера свадьба была небольшая всего 35 человек, возраст гостей в районе 50 лет, но провести рискнула. В самую точку, с первых нот! Гостям так понравилось, что последнюю часть повторяли, по просьбе, еще раз в течение вечера. Творческих успехов всей вашей команде!

----------

Николай Бугаков (27.05.2018)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

Валентина, большое спасибо за отзыв! В прошедшую субботу мы тоже хорошо качнули свадьбу, хоть публика была непростая. Аналитик свадьбы (человек, который по поручению ведущего отдает команду налить) все время вместе с фразой "Давай наливай!" повторял "Добавим кача!" Вот такая интересная связка получилась, а аналитик был звездой этой свадьбы. Взаимно желаю Вам творческих успехов и благодарных клиентов! :Smile3:  :Ok:

----------


## esok10

Хочу выразить огромную благодарность Николаю и всей Нике плюс за этот шикарный блок! Проводила на новогодниках, выпускных и свадьбах. Теперь у меня есть крутое начало праздника! Когда меня так объявляют в первой заставке, создается отличный настрой. Даже самооценка поднимается. И в зал! 
На новогодниках впервые пришлось выйти в образе ведущей снегурочки. Заказчики решили сэкономить на деде морозе и снегурочке. Мандражировала… КАК НАЧАТЬ? И когда начала этим блоком, все стало на свои места. Заказчики не ожидали и были приятно удивлены. Начальник потом подошел и поблагодарил. Сказал, что снегурочка удивила. Они такого еще не видели. Еще бы! А с отсутствием деда мороза я тоже выкрутилась. Провели ваше Дефиле дедов морозов и выбрали самого веселого. Это был зам начальника. Потом весь вечер ходил и всех поздравлял. Если кто-то не хотел выпить за сказанный тост говорил, что он не только зам, но и по совместительству дед мороз. Так что все прошло весело и никто не мог ему отказать. Сегодня от них прилетел заказ на этот новый год. Звонил дед мороз. У меня появились новые постоянные клиенты! :Tender: 
На выпускном молодежь завелась сразу. Песня, на которой основан блок, известная. В конце блока выпускники попросили поставить оригинал. И понеслись танцы. Выпускники и родители пришли уже горяченькие, поэтому сразу поднялись. Кстати, эта песня была одна из самых нормальных. Потом они стали заказывать таааааккккооооеее, что уши вяли. Но мой диджей с честью выдержал все это до утра. 
На одной из свадеб я начала первый блок качем, потом в середине были тосты и пожелания, а в конце первого блока закончила финалом кача. Все получилось очень гармонично. Гости покричали, потопали, похлопали и пообнимались. Есть контакт!
Еще раз хочу сказать огрооооомное спасибо! Радуйте нас новыми конкурсами. Желаю побольше клевой работы и вдохновения! А я жду очередных праздников и новый год! ДОБАВИМ КАЧА!!! :Yahoo:

----------

Николай Бугаков (17.09.2018)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Хочу выразить огромную благодарность Николаю и всей Нике плюс за этот шикарный блок! Проводила на новогодниках, выпускных и свадьбах. Теперь у меня есть крутое начало праздника! Когда меня так объявляют в первой заставке, создается отличный настрой. Даже самооценка поднимается. И в зал! 
> На новогодниках впервые пришлось выйти в образе ведущей снегурочки. Заказчики решили сэкономить на деде морозе и снегурочке. Мандражировала… КАК НАЧАТЬ? И когда начала этим блоком, все стало на свои места. Заказчики не ожидали и были приятно удивлены. Начальник потом подошел и поблагодарил. Сказал, что снегурочка удивила. Они такого еще не видели. Еще бы! А с отсутствием деда мороза я тоже выкрутилась. Провели ваше Дефиле дедов морозов и выбрали самого веселого. Это был зам начальника. Потом весь вечер ходил и всех поздравлял. Если кто-то не хотел выпить за сказанный тост говорил, что он не только зам, но и по совместительству дед мороз. Так что все прошло весело и никто не мог ему отказать. Сегодня от них прилетел заказ на этот новый год. Звонил дед мороз. У меня появились новые постоянные клиенты!


Здравствуйте, Елена! Большое спасибо за такой содержательный отзыв! :Thank You2:  Полностью согласен, блок "Добавим кача!" отлично себя зарекомендовал на многих разноплановых праздниках. Вспоминается прошлый Новый год, когда кроме нас работали Дед Мороз и Снегурочка. В этом случае мы отдавали это вкусное начало им, чтобы их выход был более ярким, а сами начинали по-другому. В ситуациях, когда заказчик экономит на Деде Морозе и Снегурочке, можно обойтись их выборами с помощью "Дефиле Дедов Морозов":
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5436503
и "Футбольного кастинга Снегурочек":
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5452118
Все это можно провести одним блоком и логически завершить "Пожеланиями Деда Мороза":
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post4775776




> На выпускном молодежь завелась сразу. Песня, на которой основан блок, известная. В конце блока выпускники попросили поставить оригинал. И понеслись танцы. Выпускники и родители пришли уже горяченькие, поэтому сразу поднялись. Кстати, эта песня была одна из самых нормальных. Потом они стали заказывать таааааккккооооеее, что уши вяли. Но мой диджей с честью выдержал все это до утра. 
> На одной из свадеб я начала первый блок качем, потом в середине были тосты и пожелания, а в конце первого блока закончила финалом кача. Все получилось очень гармонично. Гости покричали, потопали, похлопали и пообнимались. Есть контакт!
> Еще раз хочу сказать огрооооомное спасибо! Радуйте нас новыми конкурсами. Желаю побольше клевой работы и вдохновения! А я жду очередных праздников и новый год! ДОБАВИМ КАЧА!!!


Одна из ключевых составляющих блока - это песня Ofenbach – Katchi. Она популярна и легко запоминается. И в этом большой плюс, т.к. она уже "висит на ушах" у публики. Оригинал тоже часто ставлю во время танцевальной программы :Aga:  Желаю вам смело начинать программу без всякого мандража, сразу находить контакт с публикой, и побольше новых клиентов, которые станут постоянными! Продолжаем качать и зажигать! :Alvarin 02:

----------


## Владычица морская

Здравствуйте, Николай! Заинтересовалась Вашим качем. Скажите, стоимость каждой версии 700 руб? Я так понимаю новогодние версии тоже разные? Мне бы хотелось взять для ведущей и Снегурочки. Помимо того, что провожу, иногда и снегурю. Нужен бомбический выход. Судя по отзывам и демо это то, что мне нужно!
С ув. Влада

----------

Николай Бугаков (04.12.2018)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Здравствуйте, Николай! Заинтересовалась Вашим качем. Скажите, стоимость каждой версии 700 руб? Я так понимаю новогодние версии тоже разные?


Здравствуйте, Влада! Вы все правильно понимаете. Стоимость любого варианта каждой версии 700 руб. 
Новогодняя версия включает в себя варианты для:
1. Деда Мороза и Снегурочки.
2. Деда Мороза.
3. Снегурочки.
4. Ведущей.
5. Ведущего.



> Помимо того, что провожу, иногда и снегурю. Нужен бомбический выход. Судя по отзывам и демо это то, что мне нужно!
> С ув. Влада


Я уверен, что это действительно то, что вам нужно! Этот блок уже неоднократно опробован не только на новогодниках, но и на других праздниках. 
Хотите бомбический выход - добавьте кача! :Yahoo:

----------


## Толичек

Всем привет!
В прошлом году попробовал  -КАЧ))))

Сначала как то не очень вошло. А потом ни чего, разогнался. 

Вот и сейчас готовим с партнершей   Новогоднюю программу. И обязательно включим кач.

Номер классный))) :Ok:  :Ok:  :Yahoo: 
Коля! давай ещё, сваргань что то новенькое)))))

----------

Николай Бугаков (10.12.2018)

----------


## Ладушка Холи

Я, как ведущая, имеющая музыкальное образование, оцениваю на 5+ такую находку, в которой переплелись хитовая песня, взятая за основу, и активашка. Гости вместе со мной поют, хлопают, топают, обнимаются и делают все, о чем я их прошу. Но даже для тех, кто совсем не может петь, все продумано. Прописанный бэк вокал все сделает сам. Легкий текст запоминается практически на лету. А так как я работаю без бумажек, для меня это тоже важно. С удовольствием провожу на свадьбах, банкетах и новогодниках. Теперь я не думаю, как выходить на праздники. У меня уже есть забойный выход. Внимание и контакт с гостями налаживаются за несколько минут. Жду очередные новогодние корпоративы. Буду качать по полной!

----------

Николай Бугаков (11.12.2018)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Всем привет!
> В прошлом году попробовал -КАЧ))))
> Сначала как то не очень вошло. А потом ни чего, разогнался.


Толик, спасибо за отзыв! В этом интерактиве нет ничего особо сложного. Специально для улучшения восприятия записаны демо-версии. Просто нужно внимательно послушать демку, отрепетировать - и все будет просто прелестно! :Grin: 



> Вот и сейчас готовим с партнершей Новогоднюю программу. И обязательно включим кач.
> Номер классный)))
> Коля! давай ещё, сваргань что то новенькое)))))


Я не сомневаюсь, что вы вместе с партнершей устроите улетный двойной кач! :Ok: 
Желаю отличных новогодних корпоративов! С наступающим Новым годом! :Ded Snegurochka2:

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Я, как ведущая, имеющая музыкальное образование, оцениваю на 5+ такую находку, в которой переплелись хитовая песня, взятая за основу, и активашка.


Людмила, большое спасибо за отзыв! Для меня вдвойне ценно мнение ведущей, имеющей музыкальное образование :Yes4: 



> Гости вместе со мной поют, хлопают, топают, обнимаются и делают все, о чем я их прошу. Но даже для тех, кто совсем не может петь, все продумано. Прописанный бэк вокал все сделает сам. Легкий текст запоминается практически на лету. А так как я работаю без бумажек, для меня это тоже важно.


Согласен, все вышеперечисленные нюансы являются несомненным приемуществом данного блока :Ok: 



> С удовольствием провожу на свадьбах, банкетах и новогодниках. Теперь я не думаю, как выходить на праздники. У меня уже есть забойный выход. Внимание и контакт с гостями налаживаются за несколько минут. Жду очередные новогодние корпоративы. Буду качать по полной!


Пусть все выходы будут забойными, а положительная реакция гостей сохраняется до конца праздников! 
Продолжаем качать в Новом году! С наступающим! :Rulezzz 06:

----------


## Тамада в Якутии Зоя

ШО??? ОПЯТЬ???
ДА!!! Опять качнем!!! С КАЧЕМ от Ники Плюс!!!
А что? Супер фишка! Для супер ведущих! И, если вы таковым себя считаете, то КАЧ именно для вас!!!
Откройте этот блок для себя, как открыла его я! 
Прошлый год закончила им.... начала тоже им... а закончу тоже ИМ!!!

----------

Николай Бугаков (18.12.2018)

----------


## Парина

Шикарное начало праздника! Заводит с первых минут, гостей активирует сразу - хош не хош, а скажешь ДА! Коля, акрамя)) огромного спасибо говорю тебе, что это великолепно! Креативно! Изумительно!!!

----------

Николай Бугаков (20.12.2018)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> ШО??? ОПЯТЬ???
> ДА!!! Опять качнем!!! С КАЧЕМ от Ники Плюс!!!
> А что? Супер фишка! Для супер ведущих! И, если вы таковым себя считаете, то КАЧ именно для вас!!!


Зоя, большое спасибо за отзыв! Опять продолжаем качать! :Yahoo: 



> Откройте этот блок для себя, как открыла его я! 
> Прошлый год закончила им.... начала тоже им... а закончу тоже ИМ!!!


И начать следующий год тоже можно! Желаю в Новом году только самых качевых мероприятий! С наступающим! :Ded Snegurochka2:

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Шикарное начало праздника! Заводит с первых минут, гостей активирует сразу - хош не хош, а скажешь ДА!


Ира, спасибо за отзыв! Скажем ДА? Тогда поехали! :Yahoo: 
Вы праздновать готовы? -Да!
Не слышу, вы готовы? -Да!
Отлично! Вот теперь всегда
Вы отвечайте дружно: -Да!



> Коля, акрамя)) огромного спасибо говорю тебе, что это великолепно! Креативно! Изумительно!!!


Приятно это слышать от мастера игровых и музыкальных программ! :Yes4:  Я тоже пожелаю, чтобы у тебя в Новом году все было великолепно, креативно и изумительно! С наступающим Новым годом! :Ded Snegurochka2:

----------


## Толичек

Привет всем! 
Всех с наступающим Новым годом!  :011: :

А вы когда ни будь работали в овральном режиме?)))))
Наверняка у каждого был хоть один случай когда мероприятие провести или провести небольшой блок через три часа.
Вот и у меня 25 го числа такой случай выпал.

Попросили, что то придумать необычное., а до мероприятия три часа.

И тут на помощь пришёл  любимый "Добавим кача".))) :Yahoo:  :Ok:  Дед мороз и снегурочка.

Если я слова знаю, а снегурочка естественно нет, так как она просто сотрудник компании.

Беру Демо версию, сажу ее рядом с собой, слушаем раза три, в процессе прослушивания рассказываю, что нужно делать, затем раза три  репетируем.

И под Демо версию отрабатываем номер,

И в правду говорят, что нет ни чего лучше, когда делаешь практически без подготовки.

Гости были в восторге. Среди гостей были и те кто гулял на большом корпоративе на кану не 25 го числа.

Оценки  выступления были ооочень высокими.

Есть не большое видео данного выступления, но по этическим соображениям  выложить не могу.

Данное видео есть у автора номера.

Коля! Большущее тебе спасибо за номер)))). Здоровья тебе в новом году, и больших творческих успехов. :Yahoo: :ok

Коля! У меня к тебе просьба.  Сделай пожалуйста нарезку видео которого я тебе присылал, но только  там где  видно Деде мороза и снегурочку во время работы. И выложи для  образца. 


Вообще вывод такой - когда большой пожар, то демо версия  в самый раз, главное правильно ею распорядиться.

Еще раз спасибо тебе Коля!!!!!!!!! :011:  :011:  :011:  :062:  :062:

----------

Николай Бугаков (27.12.2018)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Привет всем! 
> Всех с наступающим Новым годом! :
> 
> А вы когда ни будь работали в овральном режиме?)))))
> Наверняка у каждого был хоть один случай когда мероприятие провести или провести небольшой блок через три часа.
> Вот и у меня 25 го числа такой случай выпал.
> Попросили, что то придумать необычное., а до мероприятия три часа.


Толик, большое спасибо за такой интересный отзыв! :Ok:  Конечно, приходилось работать в авральном режиме, но я больше люблю работать в обычном. Как говорится, без шума и пыли :Grin: 



> Попросили, что то придумать необычное., а до мероприятия три часа.
> И тут на помощь пришёл любимый "Добавим кача".))) Дед мороз и снегурочка.
> Если я слова знаю, а снегурочка естественно нет, так как она просто сотрудник компании.
> Беру Демо версию, сажу ее рядом с собой, слушаем раза три, в процессе прослушивания рассказываю, что нужно делать, затем раза три репетируем.
> И под Демо версию отрабатываем номер,
> И в правду говорят, что нет ни чего лучше, когда делаешь практически без подготовки.
> Гости были в восторге. Среди гостей были и те кто гулял на большом корпоративе на кану не 25 го числа.
> Оценки выступления были ооочень высокими.


Добавим кача не только необычный, но и забойный интерактив. Конечно, желательно подготовиться. Но, как показывает практика, можно отработать и под демо. Главное послушать не менее трех раз! :Derisive: 



> Есть не большое видео данного выступления, но по этическим соображениям выложить не могу.
> Данное видео есть у автора номера.
> Коля! Большущее тебе спасибо за номер)))). Здоровья тебе в новом году, и больших творческих успехов.:ok
> Коля! У меня к тебе просьба. Сделай пожалуйста нарезку видео которого я тебе присылал, но только там где видно Деде мороза и снегурочку во время работы. И выложи для образца. 
> Вообще вывод такой - когда большой пожар, то демо версия в самый раз, главное правильно ею распорядиться.
> Еще раз спасибо тебе Коля!!!!!!!!!


Толик, спасибо за видео. Смущает то, что будет довольно трудно нарезать именно те моменты, где присутствуют только Дед Мороз и Снегурочка. Плюс любительская съемка... Если получится, то я нарежу. Так или иначе, еще раз спасибо за видео! :Victory: 
Взаимно желаю в Новом году здоровья, успехов, благодарных клиентов и всего самого наилучшего! :Yahoo:

----------


## Славина

Коль и я с благодарностью за этот блок! В этом году снова приходилось начинать работать не с начала банкета, а когда праздник уже в разгаре и как нельзя, кстати, такой выход и активашка. Номер сразу обращает внимание на себя и позволяет очень красиво вписаться в праздник и люди сразу оживляются! Вчера так работали. Юбилей надо было работать не сначала, мы пришли люди уже сидели. И сразу все на нужной волне  :Ok: 

А ещё благодарю тебя за твой новогодний музыкальный сборничек. Я вроде и стараюсь следить за новинками, но твои новинки другие  :Grin:  и всегда те, что нужно! Скачала сборничек прям перед самыми корпами и как раз люди спрашивали именно те, композиции которые там были. Так приятно было исполнять сию минуту все заказы)))

И за твои мегахиты благодарю! Отличная подборка  :Ok:  Пришел, врубил и занимайся своими делами не ломая голову, а что дальше ставить. Столько качественных мегахитов!

Коль, наверное из волшебников на форуме один ты и остался))) 

Поздравляю тебя Новым годом! Пусть он будет счастливым и удачным!!!!

----------

Николай Бугаков (13.01.2019)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Коль и я с благодарностью за этот блок! В этом году снова приходилось начинать работать не с начала банкета, а когда праздник уже в разгаре и как нельзя, кстати, такой выход и активашка. Номер сразу обращает внимание на себя и позволяет очень красиво вписаться в праздник и люди сразу оживляются! Вчера так работали. Юбилей надо было работать не сначала, мы пришли люди уже сидели. И сразу все на нужной волне


Ира, большое спасибо за такой развернутый отзыв! На одном из выпускных была ситуация еще интереснее. Провели этот блок, в котором активно участвовали не только выпускники, но и родители. Песня знакома обоим поколениям. А потом завелись так, что мы сразу поставили оригинал. Все вышли на танцпол. Такого начала праздника, сразу переходящего в танцы, я не припомню. Вот уж раскачали, так раскачали! :Yahoo: 



> А ещё благодарю тебя за твой новогодний музыкальный сборничек. Я вроде и стараюсь следить за новинками, но твои новинки другие  и всегда те, что нужно! Скачала сборничек прям перед самыми корпами и как раз люди спрашивали именно те, композиции которые там были. Так приятно было исполнять сию минуту все заказы)))


Стараюсь следить за новинками. И перед тем, как выкладывать сборники, много раз переслушаю и проверю в работе. Что-то отсеивается, что-то добавляется. Этот процесс вечен, как и сама музыка :Grin: 



> И за твои мегахиты благодарю! Отличная подборка  Пришел, врубил и занимайся своими делами не ломая голову, а что дальше ставить. Столько качественных мегахитов!


Сам люблю мегамиксы. Поставил - и не паришься! :Ok: 



> Коль, наверное из волшебников на форуме один ты и остался)))


Я не волшебник, я только учусь... :Derisive: 



> Поздравляю тебя Новым годом! Пусть он будет счастливым и удачным!!!!


Спасибо! Взаимно поздравляю с Новым годом, Рождеством и Старым Новым годом! И тебе, как заядлой симоронщице, тоже хочу пожелать: В Новом году ты счастлива, здорова, богата и успешна (нужное добавить :Smile3: )! Да будет так! Так! И только так! 108*27! :Ok:

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> А ещё благодарю тебя за твой новогодний музыкальный сборничек. Я вроде и стараюсь следить за новинками, но твои новинки другие  и всегда те, что нужно! Скачала сборничек прям перед самыми корпами и как раз люди спрашивали именно те, композиции которые там были. Так приятно было исполнять сию минуту все заказы)))
> И за твои мегахиты благодарю! Отличная подборка  Пришел, врубил и занимайся своими делами не ломая голову, а что дальше ставить. Столько качественных мегахитов!


Поскольку после этого поста в личку стали поступать вопросы по поводу музыкальных сборников, в продолжение темы отвечу всем здесь. Уверен, что многим коллегам пригодится :Yes4: 

СБОРНИК МЕГАМИКСОВ:
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5496856

НОВОГОДНИЕ ЗАСТАВКИ ДЛЯ ВЫХОДА (будут актуальны и в следующие новогодники):
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5513390

НОВОГОДНИЙ МУЗЫКАЛЬНЫЙ СБОРНИК (будет актуален и в следующие новогодники):
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5516851

Всех, кто еще не знаком с работами "Ники плюс", приглашаю в мастерскую, где материал выложен в свободном доступе:
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post4410393

Желаю всем коллегам качать не только яркими интерактивами, но и забойной музыкой! :Yahoo:

----------

nanewich (23.01.2019), Парина (22.05.2019)

----------


## esok10

Здравствуйте, Ника плюс! Хочу еще раз сказать бооольшущее спасибо авторам за этот интерактив! :Tender:  Проводила разные версии на различных праздниках. ВСЕГДА РЕАЛЬНО КАЧАЕТ! Бомбическое начало праздника обеспечено! Зарядка драйвом и позитивом продолжается до конца мероприятия. Я очень рада, что нашла такую изюминку у изЮмительных мастеров! :Ok:

----------

Николай Бугаков (22.05.2019)

----------


## Парина

> Уверен, что многим коллегам пригодится


И это правильная уверенность))) Жду с нетерпением интересностей!

----------

Николай Бугаков (22.05.2019)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Здравствуйте, Ника плюс! Хочу еще раз сказать бооольшущее спасибо авторам за этот интерактив! Проводила разные версии на различных праздниках. ВСЕГДА РЕАЛЬНО КАЧАЕТ! Бомбическое начало праздника обеспечено! Зарядка драйвом и позитивом продолжается до конца мероприятия. Я очень рада, что нашла такую изюминку у изЮмительных мастеров!


Елена, добрый день! Огромнейшее спасибо за отзыв! Я очень рад, что у "Ники плюс" есть такие друзья и поклонники. Желаю вам отличных праздников! Продолжаем качать! :Yahoo: 



> И это правильная уверенность))) Жду с нетерпением интересностей!


Ира, не вопрос! Очередной сборник хитов уже готов! :Crigon 04: 
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5546370

----------

Парина (24.05.2019)

----------


## ponyashkina

Ой как же я люблю эту фишечку) приобрела целых ТРИ! нНа свадьбу, корпоратив и юбилей. это моя визитная карточка) всем очень нравится кач. Спасибо за ваш материал. пользуюсь с удовольствием. Гости балдеют и мне хорошо)

----------

Николай Бугаков (18.08.2019)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

Мария, большое спасибо за отзыв! Вдвойне приятно, что эта активашка стала вашей визитной карточкой :Ok:  Так держать! Продолжаем качать! :Tatice 06:

----------

